# New M&M Color



## bevreview steve (Jan 11, 2000)

I guess they are running an online vote over at mms.com to determine the next color to add (from what I can tell... it's a temporary addition).

It's kinda funny, because they have like downloadable campaign posters and everything.


----------



## bevreview steve (Jan 11, 2000)

I voted for the return of the tan color (which was eliminated when they added blue to the mix).


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

I agree: bring back tan.


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

I voted for other...but only because *I JUST DON'T CARE!!!*

Why, oh why is this a big deal? Nothing against your thread or you chiliboy....I just don't get the whole vote for a color thing....

Nancy


----------



## terrarich (Feb 19, 2002)

I voted for a write-in option. Black. I forgot all about tan. Maybe they could do a black and tan assortment for a special edition pub mix?

Terrarich


----------



## bevreview steve (Jan 11, 2000)

It's just for fun... no biggie... enjoy the moment!


----------



## dear abby (Mar 7, 2002)

Dear Abby votes for purple! She thinks that purple is such a lovely color and always reminds her of the poem. Not, you understand, that she is _old_.

Abby


----------



## shimmer (Jan 26, 2001)

Although I cried when they took out tan (they were my favorites as a child), I voted for purple because it's the last color needed for what is found in nature- a rainbow.

~~Shimmer~~


----------

